# Kilt



## JM (Mar 27, 2008)

Where can I get a cheap, it doesn't have to be traditional, kilt? A couple of years ago I started an English Longbow archery club, last year we did some target shooting at a Medieval Faire [ ==>~ Gregor's Crossing ~ Medieval Faire<== ] and we're going again this year so I'm looking for something to wear.


----------



## jfschultz (Mar 27, 2008)

JM said:


> Where can I get a cheap, it doesn't have to be traditional, kilt? A couple of years ago I started an English Longbow archery club, last year we did some target shooting at a Medieval Faire [ ==>~ Gregor's Crossing ~ Medieval Faire<== ] and we're going again this year so I'm looking for something to wear.



Check out Sport Kilt for under $100. I have not tried them, but am tempted by the US Navy Tartan Kilt they have. I have a traditional kilt that was about $250 when I got it 20 years ago, the current price would be double that or more.


----------



## kvanlaan (Mar 27, 2008)

I know that you can get them in Hamilton, but when I was in the Argylls, dress uniform kilts ran about $450. Not cheap (and that was in the early-90's). 

You _could_ go to the supply store for any Catholic school and get one cheap. Of course if would be part of a girl's school uniform...

Just don't forget to add a sporran. (Otherwise, you're just wearing a skirt!)


----------



## JM (Mar 28, 2008)

I might try to make one from some of the patterson I found online, the [ UTILIKILTS : Original ] Utilikilt doesn't look to hard to make.


----------



## CalvinandHodges (Mar 28, 2008)

I have heard that kilts are traditionally worn by papists only.

-Just a rumor I heard from a friend who was attending the New College in Edinburgh.

-CH


----------



## Gryphonette (Mar 28, 2008)

*I don't THINK so.*



CalvinandHodges said:


> I have heard that kilts are traditionally worn by papists only.
> 
> -Just a rumor I heard from a friend who was attending the New College in Edinburgh.
> 
> -CH



Seeing as how Christ Chapel had a bagpiper in full kilt regalia at the Palm Sunday service, playing "Amazing Grace."

Unless the music director hired someone to do that, and so far's I'm aware, he doesn't. My son, Alex, has played a tuba solo during the offertory, among many other orchestra members; I've not heard of anyone from outside being tapped for it, so I'm assuming the piper attends Christ Chapel.


----------



## Davidius (Mar 28, 2008)

CalvinandHodges said:


> I have heard that kilts are traditionally worn by papists only.
> 
> -Just a rumor I heard from a friend who was attending the New College in Edinburgh.
> 
> -CH



Riiiight.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 28, 2008)

CalvinandHodges said:


> I have heard that kilts are traditionally worn by papists only.
> 
> -Just a rumor I heard from a friend who was attending the New College in Edinburgh.
> 
> -CH





Oh no he didn't !!!


----------



## CalvinandHodges (Mar 28, 2008)

Gryphonette said:


> CalvinandHodges said:
> 
> 
> > I have heard that kilts are traditionally worn by papists only.
> ...



Hey:

Assumptions are nice and comfortable things to stand behind. I am not familiar with "Christ Chapel" but it does not sound very Scottish Reformed to me. A "Palm Sunday service" and playing "Amazing Grace" are not consistent with Scottish Reformed thinking - In my humble opinion.

Blessings,

-CH


----------



## Gryphonette (Mar 28, 2008)

Mercy Maud, no, it's nothing like that...just one of those indie Bible churches, that's all. No pretense of being Scots Reformed (BTW, isn't 'Scot' the preferred term? One of those esoteric bits of info I remember from my college years was a professor firmly telling the class that if there's one thing a true Scotsman hates, it's being referred to as 'Scottish'. That's for terriers, he said, not people. _People_ are 'Scot.')


----------



## JM (Mar 28, 2008)

> The official Clergy Ancient tartan!
> 
> In the days of yore, Clergymen were encouraged not to wear red or green, hence the neutral Clergy colors of blue black and light gray.
> 
> For men of the cloth, or men who just like this cloth, you'll appreciate the subtle colors of this historic pattern.



Sport Kilt - Clergy Ancient Tartan


----------



## greenbaggins (Mar 28, 2008)

I wouldn't go for a cheap kilt. The problem is that they're usually made of such light-weight wool (if they're even made of wool!) that they have a somewhat disconcerting tendency to fly up in the wind, sporran or no. I recommend the medium weight wool (16 oz), and get it done right. Take it from a Scot who has just recently purchased a kilt.


----------



## JM (Mar 28, 2008)

Any thoughts on the modern kilts?


----------



## greenbaggins (Mar 28, 2008)

I don't have any kind of bone in the modern versus traditional kilt. You can get a kilt that will look like almost anything, including many non-tartan looks. But if you have a drop of Scots blood in you, you should get your clan tartan.


----------



## JM (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks.

From what I've been reading the period of time that we are covering at the Faire didn't have Tartans, they were a latter development. They were called "plaids" and any plaid will do but golden, dark green and browns were used also. It looks like I'll probably just buy the fabric and wrap myself up in a "Great Kilt" style. 

http://brotherguido.com/greatkilt/default.htm
Love and Care of the GREAT KILT


----------



## jfschultz (Mar 28, 2008)

JM said:


> I might try to make one from some of the patterson I found online, the [ UTILIKILTS : Original ] Utilikilt doesn't look to hard to make.



That may be the case with what UTILIKILTS is showing . However a proper *tartan* kilt must be either pleated to sett or pleated to stripe.

A pleated to sett kilt, when at rest will show the full pattern of the tartan set across the pleats in back. A pleated to stripe kilt will show the same narrow stripe in the center of the exposed part of each pleat.

BTW: April 6, a week from this coming Sunday is Tartan Day!


----------



## BertMulder (Mar 28, 2008)

Lol

You must be Scottish, wanting a CHEAP kilt...

(from a Dutchman to a Scot)

mods, if this joke is out of line...

(dutchmen are the only ones being able to buy from a Jew, and sell to a Scot, and still make a buck)


----------



## SueS (Mar 28, 2008)

jfschultz said:


> BTW: April 6, a week from this coming Sunday is Tartan Day!








Cool! I'll have to tell Husband - problem is, the Clan Scott tie I bought him last year from Scotland is considerably narrower than he likes and he hasn't been wearing it lately. But, for Tartan Day, maybe he'll wear it!


----------



## JM (Mar 28, 2008)

jfschultz said:


> JM said:
> 
> 
> > I might try to make one from some of the patterson I found online, the [ UTILIKILTS : Original ] Utilikilt doesn't look to hard to make.
> ...



Understood.


----------



## BobVigneault (Mar 28, 2008)

I just can't believe that I'm watching grown men, my PB brothers, discussing where they can buy an expensive plaid skirt to wear out in public. I'm flummoxed!

Please, all you Texans, bring some sanity back to the board!


----------



## greenbaggins (Mar 28, 2008)

I am Texan!


----------



## JM (Mar 28, 2008)

Comments like those can get someone kilt!

lol


----------



## greenbaggins (Mar 28, 2008)




----------



## SueS (Mar 28, 2008)

BobVigneault said:


> I just can't believe that I'm watching grown men, my PB brothers, discussing where they can buy an expensive plaid skirt to wear out in public. I'm flummoxed!








Come on up to the Highland Games at Ligonier, Pa, the first weekend in September and you'll see literally thousands of men in skirts - all kinds, from punk-utility to formal dress kilts - and most of them look great in them! Can't wait until this year's festivities - my 3yo granddaughter Chloe loves to hear the pipers!


----------



## Gryphonette (Mar 28, 2008)

*Hey! Christ Chapel IS in Texas!*



BobVigneault said:


> I just can't believe that I'm watching grown men, my PB brothers, discussing where they can buy an expensive plaid skirt to wear out in public. I'm flummoxed!
> 
> Please, all you Texans, bring some sanity back to the board!


And a kilt is_ not_ a skirt, and ought never be referred to as such. ;^)

I like the kilt, particularly when worn by a man playing the bagpipes.


----------



## JM (Mar 28, 2008)

As the old saying goes, "It's only a shirt if you wear something under it."  Hey Bert, did you hear how copper wire was made? A Scot and a Dutchman were fighting over a penny.

lol


----------



## BobVigneault (Mar 28, 2008)

Ahhhhh, here's a little cutie wearing a kilt. Maybe you could get some red patent leather shoes to go with yours when y'all play dress up.


----------



## BobVigneault (Mar 28, 2008)

Don't ever let me hear you skirt wearing men talking about the acceptability of men wearing long hair.


----------



## BertMulder (Mar 28, 2008)

JM said:


> As the old saying goes, "It's only a shirt if you wear something under it."  Hey Bert, did you hear how copper wire was made? A Scot and a Dutchman were fighting over a penny.
> 
> lol




Actually, that was 2 dutchmen fighting over a penny...

I like Scot jokes better than dutch jokes though...


----------



## JM (Mar 29, 2008)

This has been a good thread, thanks for the help and the laughs folks.

j


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Mar 29, 2008)

CalvinandHodges said:


> I have heard that kilts are traditionally worn by papists only.
> 
> -Just a rumor I heard from a friend who was attending the New College in Edinburgh.
> 
> -CH



This may have been true in the mid 1700's! I think your friend may have been teasing you, or maybe those merciless Scots were teasing him!
I have a kilt, that I have worn many times, and I am not RC- not even FV or broad evangelical!
In Scotland men will wear the kilt for formal occasions such as weddings or balls. Some will wear it to piping recitals. A few enthusiasts will wear will one virtually all the time.
Kilts are expensive, especially when you add in all the gear that goes with them, but they can last a lifetime. Mine was made in Edinburgh and I have had it for about 15 years.


----------



## greenbaggins (Mar 29, 2008)

21st Century Calvinist said:


> CalvinandHodges said:
> 
> 
> > I have heard that kilts are traditionally worn by papists only.
> ...



Donnie, you and I are probably related not too far back, as I am from clan MacLeod as well (Harris, not Lewis).


----------



## AV1611 (Mar 29, 2008)

The important thing to consider is what are you going to wear underneath your kilt


----------



## greenbaggins (Mar 29, 2008)

There's NOTHING to consider.


----------



## AV1611 (Mar 29, 2008)

greenbaggins said:


> There's NOTHING to consider.



Then I hope it will _not_ be a cold and blustery day!


----------



## greenbaggins (Mar 29, 2008)

AV1611 said:


> greenbaggins said:
> 
> 
> > There's NOTHING to consider.
> ...



Not a problem with most kilts, which have a whole 8 yards of wool, not to mention the tall socks that cover up the calves. It is really quite a toasty outfit.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Mar 29, 2008)

greenbaggins said:


> There's NOTHING to consider.


----------



## jfschultz (Mar 29, 2008)

21st Century Calvinist said:


> CalvinandHodges said:
> 
> 
> > I have heard that kilts are traditionally worn by papists only.
> ...



In the mid 1700's, wearing tartan, in a kilt or otherwise, was treason! This was part of parliament's effort to destroy the clans after the '45 which ended on Culloden moor.


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Mar 30, 2008)

Donnie, you and I are probably related not too far back, as I am from clan MacLeod as well (Harris, not Lewis).[/QUOTE]

It's that island blood in ye laddie that makes all the difference. I am from Skye. But Harris is most acceptable. Isn't there a seperate tartan for MacLeod of Harris?


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Mar 30, 2008)

In the mid 1700's, wearing tartan, in a kilt or otherwise, was treason! This was part of parliament's effort to destroy the clans after the '45 which ended on Culloden moor.[/QUOTE]

Yes, you are correct tartan was banned after the '45. I thought though that Catholics continued to wear them in that period.


----------

